# Anyone snow camo their varmint gun?



## BASEK2

Just curious if anyone paints their predator rig? I wanted to possibly do an all white camo job to a older Savage we have at the cabin. If you have I'd love some tips or pics to get an idea of how to do it. Thanks guys. Sorry if this should be posted elsewhere. 

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter

I found a snow camp wrap I put on mine. It comes in a roll looks and feels like a medical wrap.

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## jrockfishhunter

Here's my Bmag and Remington Super Magnum. Gotta get another roll to finish the scope on Bmag. 

Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## DFJISH

I considered painting my gun for snow but didn't want to risk ruining the wood or bluing when I wanted to remove it. Never found a paint that could safely be removed so I opted for the snow camo McNett tape too. Here's my .222 all taped up. I'm about to buy a 12 ga pump shotgun and wonder how I can tape the wood forearm and barrel without interfering with the pump action. Good luck on the paint job. You're braver than I am! :lol:


----------



## WAUB-MUKWA

DFJISH said:


> I considered painting my gun for snow but didn't want to risk ruining the wood or bluing when I wanted to remove it. Never found a paint that could safely be removed so I opted for the snow camo McNett tape too. Here's my .222 all taped up. I'm about to buy a 12 ga pump shotgun and wonder how I can tape the wood forearm and barrel without interfering with the pump action. Good luck on the paint job. You're braver than I am! :lol:


That snow camo tape looks good. I have the woods camo brand.


----------



## steelyfish

I have been getting into the hydro dipping and dipped my Remington 870. I dipped it in a green camo for spring turkey hunting but you can get the idea. My gun was synthetic so I didn't worry about ruining wood or anything.









Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH

That dipped camo job is awesome!!!


----------



## BASEK2

That 870 looks really good... maybe I'll go that route depending on price

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## steelyfish

Thanks guys. It's pretty fun to do too. Go to dipwizard.com and they have kits to get you started. That's where I bought mine, they were the cheapest for what you got as far as I could find. I practiced on small stuff first then did my gun and some European mounts in snow camo


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## steelyfish

Here's an idea of the snow camo pattern



Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## DFJISH

I'd be very reluctant to submerge my gun and scope in water to get the camo on. I mean water would have access to every nook and cranny of the barrel and receiver. 
Is the camo permanent or can it be removed?


----------



## steelyfish

I agree on the scope. I have seen how they do scopes on YouTube but I am too skeptical to try it on a $200+ scope. As far as the gun, it isn't in the water long and I just let it dry out well and oiled the crap out of it after it dried. I completely understand your fear though, that's why I did it to a cheap synthetic gun


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## smackfest04

I wrapped my remington 700 in snow camo using gunskins.com wrap, alittle time consuming but end result is nice and it is also removeable


----------



## Anas rubripes

I don't have any pictures, but my horse loving lady friend suggested I use vet wrap one day when we were at Cabelas and i was looking at a roll of snow camo tape for $14. Went to Tractor Supply and they had a four pack of vet wrap rolls in something that resembles a zebra. The benefit of vet wrap is that it is non-adhesive, it only sticks to itself and once it does, it sticks damn good. Some of the cam tapes are adhesive and leave that crap on your gun. Anyhow, the four pack was $8 and I have enough to do my .22 mag and 12 gauge each year for four years. Looks real good, too. They also have a camo and pink zebra if you're interested in that.

I don't have dedicated guns for it so I take it off at the end of the season. I think I would anyhow because any of the wraps or tapes you put on your have the potential to hold moisture behind them. I bring my guns in, uncase them, and put them over a heat register with warm, moving air to try to dry them out while the stuff it on in case I had any snow laying in there. I try to let them warm up slowly in the case for a day before bringing them out, too, so they don't condense any moisture.

Anyhow, try the vet wrap.


----------



## N.E. Outdoorsman

jrockfishhunter said:


> I found a snow camp wrap I put on mine. It comes in a roll looks and feels like a medical wrap.
> 
> Sent from my SPH-M820-BST using Ohub Campfire mobile app


You can do the scope too for a nice look.


----------



## Billy_D

you mean like this?


----------



## BASEK2

I want that gun

Sent from my MB886 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Billy_D

I was actually considering selling it to fund an AR15 pistol


----------



## kingfishcam

Anas rubripes said:


> I don't have any pictures, but my horse loving lady friend suggested I use vet wrap one day when we were at Cabelas and i was looking at a roll of snow camo tape for $14. Went to Tractor Supply and they had a four pack of vet wrap rolls in something that resembles a zebra. The benefit of vet wrap is that it is non-adhesive, it only sticks to itself and once it does, it sticks damn good. Some of the cam tapes are adhesive and leave that crap on your gun. Anyhow, the four pack was $8 and I have enough to do my .22 mag and 12 gauge each year for four years. Looks real good, too. They also have a camo and pink zebra if you're interested in that.
> 
> I don't have dedicated guns for it so I take it off at the end of the season. I think I would anyhow because any of the wraps or tapes you put on your have the potential to hold moisture behind them. I bring my guns in, uncase them, and put them over a heat register with warm, moving air to try to dry them out while the stuff it on in case I had any snow laying in there. I try to let them warm up slowly in the case for a day before bringing them out, too, so they don't condense any moisture.
> 
> Anyhow, try the vet wrap.


Excellant idea! And the stuff is on sale for $5.00 right now!


----------



## kingfishcam

I bought and wrapped my ar with the vet wrap. That was the best tip I have read in a long time. No sticking to gun at all.
Oh ya, I bought all the snow and regular camo from the howell tsc so try another store. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

